# Suzie-Q had buck twins!



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

Suzie had 2 sweet little boys! One spotted brown and one traditional with spots on his head! Everyone is doing great!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

aaawww to cute! gotta love the dapples


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Holy GOATKID!!!! How did they get all those dapples!? Suzie must have picked out a very nice, colorful boyfriend


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice brown on brown looks good


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

2 days old! I tried to get some better pictures but they don't want to look up! Lol!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are adorable!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

U going to sell the brown one


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes, he is for sale.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

They are so very sweet looking!


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

Vinnie & Camo


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Really cool how much what state u in?


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

Named the boys Camo & Vinny!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

They're both adorable but those spots....


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh so cute!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------

